
Content Detection Software Installed on Most Smart TVs - BonoboIO
https://platform.samba.tv/technology/
======
andrerm
> Content Viewing Information includes things like the title of the content,
> actions taken while viewing the content, and the length of time you viewed
> it.

But may or may not include other "things" you will never know.

> we may recognize the content played through your TV. Please note, we are
> only able to recognize public content, such as certain shows and movies. We
> won’t know when you’re watching, for example, home videos.

But we will know that it's not a public content video because otherwise we
can't know when it is.

> we may also obtain information from other sources and combine that with
> information we collect

By "may" you should know that we only don't when it's technically impossible
or law forbidden (which is basically never)

> if we have your consent to do so, we will share information with companies,
> organizations or individuals outside of Samba TV.

By "consent" we mean that "would you help make our product better" checkbox
that already was checked and you almost didn't notice.

